# Del Bay and Lab Club DBL D&Q



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Updates please , thank you


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Q to del bay water maks:3,5,11,12,15,17,18,19o,23,25,32,35,36


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

LRC Derby unofficial results
1st 7
2nd 12 
3rd 4
4th 1 
Rj 3
Jams 5,6,15,18 and one other


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

LRC Derby unofficial results
1st 7
2nd 12 
3rd 4
4th 1 
Rj 3
Jams 5,6,15,18 and one other


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Del bay q is a triple with one retired. Is taking about 10 to 14 minutes. 3 have run. 1 pu, 1 handle, 1 clean but cheated water a bit.


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Phyllis and River for there 4th !!!!


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Del bay q results
1st 32
2nd 3
3rd 25
4th 23
Rj 17
Jam 15, 19,5,18,11,35


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats to team Rammin with a win in both the Del Bay Q and the LRC Derby!

Congrats to Tim Carrion for 2nd in the Del Bay Q making Tanner ***!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Congratulations Tim and Randy/Mindy! 

Darrin, did you have a good time?


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice weekend Tim, Congratulations


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

Congradulations to both Jeff and Lynn for Willie on his win and Randy, Scott and Deb for Bode's 2nd to become QAA. Brown dogs rule!!!!

Scott


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

4th series derby callbacks
1,2,3,6,10,11,12,13,17,20


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

labraiser said:


> Congradulations to both Jeff and Lynn for Willie on his win and Randy, Scott and Deb for Bode's 2nd to become QAA. Brown dogs rule!!!!
> 
> Scott


Nice job guys, guess I shoulda hung around yesterday!


----------



## D&S Retrievers (Jul 2, 2008)

It was an awesome weekend in Elkton! This was Bode's first and 2nd Q and I'd say a jam and 2nd was a great start to his field career! We're psyched!
Thanks Randy for everything you do! You the man!

Congrats to the other winners also! Go Team Rammin'!!


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

I've never seen a pro work so hard to get his clients ready to run their dogs as Randy does. Congratulations to Emily Zeiders on her first blue ribbon. She will be a force to be reckoned with in the future and has blossomed under Randy's tutledge.


----------



## bcollins (Nov 14, 2007)

Derby results anyone from Saturday ????????


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

1st Clint Joyner
2nd Sammy Tompson 
Not sure about the rest


----------



## David Witt (Oct 12, 2009)

bcollins -

Results from the Del Bay Derby this past weekend:

1st - 6 Big Boy - Clint Joiner
2nd - 1 Jesse Jane - Sammie Thompson
3th - 3 Kate - Joe O'Brien/James Roberts
4th - 2 LB - John Lash
RJ - 13
Jams - 10, 20 - I may be missing one more


----------



## E Zeiders (Nov 7, 2009)

greg magee said:


> I've never seen a pro work so hard to get his clients ready to run thier dogs as Randy does. Congratulations to Emily Zeiders on her first blue ribbon. She will be a force to be reckoned with in the future and has blossomed under Randy's tutledge.


Thanks, Greg, for extravagant praise and for introducing me to labradors and to the sport several years ago. I owe many thanks to Rammin Retrievers for my great weekend with BeBe. Specifically, thanks to Randy Bohn for his skills as a trainer and for his superb guidance. Also, thanks to Mindy Bohn and to my loyal training partners for unstinting support. Onward!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Emily- Congrats! What wonderful news to hear you and Bebe did so well! Best of luck to you... Cingrats to Rammin Retrievers!!

Katie


----------



## judychelli (Aug 24, 2010)

greg magee said:


> I've never seen a pro work so hard to get his clients ready to run their dogs as Randy does. Congratulations to Emily Zeiders on her first blue ribbon. She will be a force to be reckoned with in the future and has blossomed under Randy's tutledge.


Hi Greg,

Sorry for posting this way, I didn't know how to go about contacting you. I hope you don't mind.
My name is Judy chelli. My husband and I bought a terrific blk lab puppy from you back in 2001. He (Kona)has been a great dog and actually laying on my feet, waiting to go for a walk as I write to you. You may remember him he had a bad dewclaw and limped like he had a sore shoulder when he saw his mom ( just faking, has always been very healthy and sound!) We live in Malvern Pa and recently lost our yellow lab, age 15. We feel Kona (blk lab) needs a companion before he gets to old. We are so happy with Kona (health and personality) that we wanted to contact you before looking else where. Do you have any puppies and/or planning on having any in the near future. If not do you know of any one locally that would have puppies similar to yours or maybe even related to Kona? His father was ( I think the name)Chena river chavez and mother fibber magee molly.
Thanks for any help or suggestions you can give use! And also thanks for breeding such a great puppy.
Judy Chelli
[email protected]


----------

